# Ubuntu-Neuling: Boot-Problem



## Cooper101 (22. Juni 2011)

Gestern wollte ich zum ersten mal (auf einem älteren Laptop, vohrer WinXP) Ubuntu installieren.
Dazu habe ich mir eine BootCD mit der aktuellsten "Narwah-Versionl" erstellt.

Sowohl Start von LiveCD als auch Install klappt soweit, nur folgendes Problem taucht auf:

Nach dem Installieren soll man den Rechner neu starten. Tue ich das, erscheint nach dem BIOS-Logo lediglich ein blinkender weißer Strich oben in der linken Ecke.
Weiter passiert nichts...


Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## |======[75%]==| (22. Juni 2011)

Welches Dateisystem (btrfs, ext4, xfs,...) wurde bei der Installation fuer die Systempartition / ausgewaehlt?


----------



## Cooper101 (22. Juni 2011)

Sowas stand gar nicht zur Auswahl. Ist das nicht immer Fat32 bei älteren Systemen?


----------



## psuch (22. Juni 2011)

Normaler Weise wird die Platte auf ext4 umgeschrieben. Welche Installationsvariante hast Du gewählt? (Neben Windows, Windows entfernen oder manuell?)


----------



## |======[75%]==| (22. Juni 2011)

Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass Du kein btrfs fuer die Installation verwendet hast, weshalb sich zumindest das Szenario der fehlenden Boot-Partition schonmal eruebrigen sollte. Hast Du es doch - wenn auch versehentlich - ausgewaehlt und keine separate Boot-Partition vorgehalten, landest Du bei genau einem solchen blinkenden Prompt.


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2011)

In dez prompt mounted Ubuntu normalerweise die Dateisysteme. 
Könnte sein das dein SWAP korrupt ist.


----------



## |======[75%]==| (22. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> In dez prompt mounted Ubuntu normalerweise die Dateisysteme.


Hm, irgendwie verstehe ich nicht wie und was Du meinst. Meinst Du, dass Ubuntu - waehrend der Cursor des Terminal/Prompt/Eingabeaufforderung/Shell blinkt - die Dateisysteme einhaengt, oder das Ubuntu die Dateisysteme in den Terminal/Prompt/Eingabeaufforderung/Shell einhaengt? *irritiert schaut*


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2011)

Während der Cursor Blinkt, hängt Ubuntu die Dateisystem ein. Dann kommt der Bootloader (für Multi OS) und Ubuntu wird gestartet. Oder welcher Cursor blinkt?! 

Um die Antwort für das Problem zugeben, die Partitionen sind zerstört.


----------



## Cooper101 (22. Juni 2011)

Oje, von Linux habe ich nicht die leiseste Ahnung.

Windows richtet doch auch automatisch beim Installieren alle Partitionen so her, dass gebootet werden kann.

Es ist nur ein OS installiert, da Ubuntu die Partionen neu eingerichtet hat. Einen Bootloader kommt demzufolge nicht.

Muss denn eine seperate Boot-Partition (manuell) erstellt werden?


----------



## |======[75%]==| (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn alles automatisch vom Installer erstellt wurde, und Du selbst kein Dateisystem ausgewaehlt hast, sondern alles dem Installer ueberlassen hast, dann brauchst du keine boot-Partition.

Wenn der Rechner wirklich direkt nach der Hardware-Analyse des PCs und direkt vor dem laden des Boot-Managers stirbt, so wird schwer einen Fehler zu finden, wenn man nicht direkt am Rechner arbeiten kann. Eventuell hilft ja eine nochmalige Installation unter der Verwendung der Option "Gesamte Festplatte verwenden". Sollte es nach dieser Wahl im Anschluss an die Installation noch Probleme geben auf den Bootloader Grub zuzugreifen, wird es komplizierter.


----------

